

Apollo Lunar Rover Operations Handbook - stuinzuri
http://www.hq.nasa.gov/office/pao/History/alsj/lrvhand.html

======
martin1b
Very cool. Interesting to see the schematics and design. However, you can tell
the dash was definitely designed by engineers. Lot of buttons, switches and
knobs for a short drive on a glorified electric golf cart. Nice find!

